# Columbia WWI Military Model - Spoke lengths and cross pattern?



## Bozman (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm rebuilding an original set of rims for my WWI Columbia Military Model bicycle. For those who have original bikes, are the spokes in a cross-3 or a cross-4 pattern? Also what are the lengths of the spokes for front and rear rims? I'm hoping the Electra Cream Amsterdam 700x40c clincher tires will fit the rims. If not Ill try the Kenda Kwest (Cream) 700 tires.

Thanks in advance,

Boz


----------



## blackcat (Jun 19, 2019)

Hello Boz;
What are you calling  cross-3 or cross4 ?
I will make you pictures tomorrow night of my original wheels.
Cheers;
Serge


----------



## Bozman (Jun 19, 2019)

The spoke have a certain number of spokes that they cross before they enter the rim. Most modern bikes cross 4. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcat (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello;
Here are the photos with MORROW hub, the lacing is the same as the G519.















Hoping this can help you.
Cheers;
Serge


----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2019)

blackcat said:


> Hello;
> Here are the photos with MORROW hub, the lacing is the same as the G519.View attachment 1018018
> View attachment 1018020
> 
> ...




Can we see some photos of the whole bike?


----------



## blackcat (Jun 20, 2019)

catfish said:


> Can we see some photos of the whole bike?








There is only the fork that is not good, it's a French.
Serge


----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2019)

blackcat said:


> View attachment 1018026
> 
> There is only the fork that is not good, it's a French.
> Serge




That is what I was wondering about. The fork didn't look right in the other photo. Thanks.


----------



## blackcat (Jun 20, 2019)

Yes, i'm looking 2  forks 1918, which it's not going to be obvious.
Serge


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 20, 2019)

if you bring the hub and rim to a bike shop they can calculate spoke length for you. there are also online tutorials on how to figure it out. as for 3 cross or 4 I'd say that is up to you just don't change your mind after you bought the spokes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 20, 2019)

4x is orig


----------



## Bozman (Jun 20, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> 4x is orig



Brilliant! A cross four is easy can do for me. I can figure out the lengths using some Internet Web sites. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

